# Lower Balls Green Mine - January 2019



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

2019 - Road trip time...............

Hello every body.
So me and Fluffy decided that another 3 day road trip was in order, but where to go - um how about Gloucestershire and then over the border in to Wales and as this guy would say -







Boooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!


So day one found me and Fluffy rucking up at Lower Balls Green mine in Gloucestershire, easy to find, easy to get in and wow what a blooming cool place, bits of the roof look like they might just want to KILL you at any second but hey-ho don`t look up.

This is another of the hard Limestone mines and very similar to the one`s found around the Bath and Corsham area, there are in fact 3 mines here, upper is sealed up tight and access is in the process of being sorted, next to upper is "MegaDEATH" mine, it`s open but F---- me it looks like it wants to kill all the time.

Anyway in to Lower Balls Green mine.
Looking back at the way in.....oh baby











There was a mine wagon in the mine then a bastard big rock fell from the roof and "Good night wagon".






But crawl under the roof fall and you find the other mine wagon.






At the back of the mine is a loading platform and working area, it still has load of cut Limestone that was never removed from the mine.






Just off to one side is this crab witch.






Some of the galleries are on the big side.






This place is mega cool.






That as they say - will do, so thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome, if you want more(you know you do) head on over to my FlickR site at:- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157675503394107

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2019)

Another fab one. And that first pic! Boom!!!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 12, 2019)

Some lovely pics there, looks interesting that one!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 12, 2019)

We call those rocks that want to murder everyone 'tumblers' because that's what they do!
They usually form a particular band within the strata and it has more cracks in it - lots of mines in Weardale suffer from the problem.

I love that first photo. Yeah very good that one!
Looks like a walk in the park (with murder stones dropping) with the high roof. Would be a good one for spinning burning steel wool in.

Interesting stuff and some cool photos. Thanks for posting


----------



## kevinfromwyke (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm an underground 'fan' myself, so all interesting stuff. Thanks Newage


----------

